# FMyLife



## gigiopolis (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry if there's been a topic on this already (did a quick search, couldn't find anything but I could be wrong!) but I'm totally in love with this site. This one, in particular, reminded me of Specktra:

FML : while showering, my 3 year old son comes to the bathroom and puts on all my makeup. Once I got out...
 Quote:

  Today, while showering, my 3 year old son comes to the bathroom and puts on all my makeup. Once I got out of the shower, I got a camera I had and took a few adorable shots. Afterward, I sent the images to all my friends and family. Then I realized the reflection on the mirror was me fully naked. FML  
 
LOL! Hope none of you ladies experienced this...

Post your favourite FML submissions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fmylife - FML : Your everyday life stories.


----------



## nebbish (Apr 6, 2009)

Why was she walking around naked in front of her kid?


----------



## moopoint (Apr 6, 2009)

Too fuggin funny. That would be embarrassing. Shit happens though. Bahaha.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_Why was she walking around naked in front of her kid?_

 
Well, her son was 3 years old. I'm not sure I would walk around naked in front of my 3-year-old son, but at least he wasn't over the age of 7 lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 6, 2009)

best site ever.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 6, 2009)

i love it to death.

Today, my boyfriend of 3 months and I were in the middle of a heavy make-out session when his cell rang. Normally, he'd ignore it. This time however he pushed me off of him and said "Shit! It's probably my girlfriend!" I thought I was his girlfriend. FML


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 6, 2009)

I love that site.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

i was reading some of the shit that was on there. Dayum that shit is funny ha ha ha ha


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 6, 2009)

Today, I was sitting in class and I fell asleep during the lesson. I was wearing sweatpants and had an erection. My teacher came up to me and grabbed my penis. She thought it was my phone. FML

Today, I heard my sister masturbating in her room. I took the dog around the block to get out of the house, and I came back to see her leaving her room... my electric toothbrush in her hand. FML

Today, my mom : "You and your dad like all the same foods right? Try this for me", she then proceeds to give me a strawberry flavored jelly. I say that it tastes good and ask what she gave me. "It's my new nipple cream, I want to surprise your dad tonight." FML

Today, my boss called me into his office to show me the web site of a potential business partner. When he began to type 'virginia' into google, it auto-completed his search with his recent search for 'virgin boy assholes'. I have to go on business trip with him tomorrow. I'm a young guy. FML

Today, I had drunk sex with a girl that I barely know. I didn't have a condom and was nervous about getting her pregnant, but she assured me that I could pull out. Right when I was about to pull out, she wrapped her legs around me and yelled : "BE MY BABY'S DADDY!" I couldn't get out in time. FML

LOL! Just...oh no. Some of these are horrible!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you for introducing me to my new favorite site. LOL!

I probably have a bunch of Fuck My Life moments. Too many to count.


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Apr 6, 2009)

hahah that site always is good for a great laugh....


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 6, 2009)

i seriously read through the whole site the first day i found it, i have to check it like everyday. 

when im having a bad day i can be like hey at least its not THAT bad lol


----------



## summerskin (Apr 6, 2009)

Today, I was having sex with a girl I had just met. After about 5 minutes in, she said she had to go to the bathroom. So we stopped and she went to the bathroom. After waiting around 10 min, I decided to check if she was ok. The window was open. She was gone. FML

LOL i love this site


----------



## frocher (Apr 6, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

ROFL - Best site ever!!!!  Just kills me


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually, after reading these.. it reminds of of something silly I did.  

I was at a nightclub for my bachelorette party and I was pretty hammered.  I grabbed my girlfriends by the hands and dragged them up onto the dancefloor.  As I made my way back to the dancefloor, I saw another bride-to-be also wearing a veil and tiara walking towards me.  I started waving and pointing at her saying "I'm getting married too!!!!"  That's when I walked into the mirror!  Duurrrhhh


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 6, 2009)

lol I just spent like 30 min looking at and loling at some of these! I hope my life isn't as whacked out as some of these,


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 6, 2009)

Some of them are pretty obviously made up. But that is a really funny site, I'm sick today and I killed most of an afternoon reading through that, passiveagressivenotes.com, and notalwaysright.com. Awesome.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_Why was she walking around naked in front of her kid?_

 
My mom walked around naked in front of me when I was a baby...I don't see what's wrong with it? I turned out fine.

I would be sooo embarrassed if I accidentally sent out naked pics of myself though!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_My mom walked around naked in front of me when I was a baby...I don't see what's wrong with it? I turned out fine.
_

 

ahahaha mine too! Isn't that normal?


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowdownbaby* 

 
_ahahaha mine too! Isn't that normal?_

 
Completely normal.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm 23 and my mom still walks around me naked.
I guess she figures if I came out of her pikachu - it wouldn't matter if I saw it.
It'd be different if I were a grown son though, erm... lol.

I got a FML moment...
We were celebrating my friend's bday by going to club Wet which happens to be over an hour away from our city. I drank alcohol prior to leaving on an empty stomach. I had to use the restroom half way through the drive and could hold it until we got there - but an hr drive turned into a 2+ hour traffic jam with no possible way of using a restroom...not even in a cup. Let's just say, I went into club Wet... wet. Womp womp. Lol.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 10, 2009)

haha this site is pretty funny...   it's up there with textsfromlastnight.com


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 10, 2009)

I love this website and waste many an hour on it.


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 10, 2009)

I love this site, a local radio station here reads something off of this site just about every morning.  So funny and totally addicting.


----------

